# God's jewels!



## Berean (Sep 28, 2009)

(Thomas Watson, "Religion Our True Interest")

"They will be Mine!" says the Lord Almighty, "in the day when I make up My jewels!" Malachi 3:17

God's people are His jewels--His own special treasure!

In what sense are the saints, God's jewels?

Jewels are precious things; the Hebrew word for jewels signifies a treasure. A treasure is made up of costly things: gold, and diamonds and rubies. Such a precious treasure, are the saints to God.

They are jewels for their sparkling quality. Their holiness shines and sparkles in God's eyes! (Song of Solomon 4:9), "You have ravished My heart, with one glance of your eyes!" That is, with one of your graces.

The godly are jewels for their scarcity. Diamonds are not common. Just so, the godly are scarce and rare. There are but few of these to be found. There are many false professors (as there are many plastic diamonds) but few true Christians. Among the millions in Rome, there were but few senators. Just so, among the swarms of people in the world--there are but few true believers.

The godly are jewels for their price. Queen Cleopatra had two jewels which were worth half the price of a kingdom. Thus the saints are jewels, for their value. God esteems them at a high rate; He parted with His best jewel for them--Christ's precious blood was shed to ransom these jewels!

The saints are jewels for their adorning quality. Jewels adorn those who wear them. The saints are jewels which adorn the world. Their piety mixed with prudence honors the gospel. Hypocrites eclipse true religion and make it badly spoken of. The saints as jewels, render it illustrious by their sanctity.

God the Father has chosen these jewels, and set them apart for Himself!

Christ has bought these jewels with His blood!

The Holy Spirit has sanctified them. When they were a lump of sin--He made them into His jewels! He will string these pearls together--and put them into His celestial cabinet!

Bless God who has wrought such a change in you! From lumps of dirt and sin--He has made you into His jewels!

--From Grace Gems!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, Norm!


----------



## Berean (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the things Grace Gems sends out.


----------



## Houchens (Sep 29, 2009)

What an incredible reminder! Thanks!


----------



## Idelette (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you for sharing! Watson is one of my favorties to read!


----------



## Augusta (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for that.


----------

